# Not that anyone's listening...Rainy+horseluver2435



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear e-diary (+ whoever else),
Hot as heck today, and I worried about her getting enough water. At our last show, we stayed the night, and Rainy ended up drinking 6 or 7 buckets of water throughout the night and through the next day. Luckily the mares have two tanks for water, but i don't know if she'll be able to get what she needs. On the plus side, only 5 days left until I find out if she'll be mine!
<3 horseluver2435 <3


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

Good luck horseluver, I hope you get rainy, it sounds like you really love him. There should be a way to do a DNA test on horses if you really want to know what all he has in him. I seen them do it on dogs on some tv show once so I don't know why they couldnt!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

thanks. =] I really hope Rainy and I end up together too! She's like my horsie soul mate!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

You need to buy Rainy! You two are perfect for each other!
btw, I'll read your journal if you read mine! xD Though.. I'll probably read yours anyways.. xD Keep us updated on her progress, alright?


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Sounds good. Probably won't be riding tomorrow since it's supposed to be in the 90's (again!) We do have a lesson on Thursday though, so I'll write something then. How's that sound? I'll totally read yours, I'm headed there now.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear whoever's listening in,
Another super hot day, so no riding. Of course! Good news though. My mom (who's allergic to hay and horses) is going to an allergist, so in a few months (after going through allergy shots  and other treatments) she'll be able to go on a trail ride with me and Rainy! Awesome! Hopefully this also is a big hint that Rainy will be ours! Since in a few months, (if we didn't buy her) she'd be someone else's. 

Anyway, still sweating it out and waiting for lessons tomorrow morning. Bright and early, since they start at 10 o'clock AM. Which means I'll probably be up at 9. =P Oh well, as long as I get to ride! Haha, I'll do anything to go to horseback riding.

<3 horseluver2435 <3


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear whoever's listening,
Great ride today! When we first got there, we reviewed safety knots (fun, but I'm kinda bad at it). Then we had a cool demo on lunging. =] We got to ride bareback, which was fun, but I'm really going to be feeling it tomorrow. Actually, I think I can feel it now! Rainy did very good, I think it's the slowest we've ever trotted. Haha. But it really was good. We 'cooled down' (I don't think we ever actually cool down in summer-it's WAY too hot here) on trails, which was really nice too. xoSonnylove123 and I are riding buddies-her horse Sonny loves Rainy. On trails Sonny kept trying to trot to catch up with Rainy since her walk is so much faster then his-it was adorable!  Anyway, we finished up with a hose down and some fresh water, then the humans got to swim in the pool! Today was great, and I really hope tomorrow is just as good! 

<3 horseluver2435 <3


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

hey is rainy good at lunging?? ivy isnt to great at it i had to case her woth a whip the whole time! sigh.... i hope you get rainy!!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear fans of us (haha, not really),
Yesterday was like the best day of my life! So, we (me+non-horsey friend[who came to watch us ride]) headed to the barn for a free ride. (totally fun, by the way). We walked up to the main barn to see who was there, and suddenly I heard a voice call my name. (Yes, God? I thought secretly) I turned and saw, by Rainy's stall, balloons and streamers. No, I thought, no way! I ran towards them (a no-no in barns, but no horses were in there, so it's ok) and they all yelled 'Surprise!' It was all my friends from horses, plus my instructors, plus....
................
........
....
.
RAINY!
You are now talking to a horseowner! 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhh!
I gave everyone hugs and ohmygosh, she looked so cute! They had spent all this time cleaning her off and putting red, white and blue ribbons in her mane and tail (since my birthday is on the 4th of July [and Rainy's is too now, since we don't know when it really is]) I was-no, I am! so excited! We had the best ride, goofing off and switching horses and finishing it with a great bareback trail ride! =] I also got $70 from my friends to spend at the Wire Horse, a tack shop in town! Best friends in the world!!!!! I can't wait for tomorrow, to find out what tack I'll get, and what tack I'll get to shop for!  Everyone loves shopping for horse stuff! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
eeee! I am so excited!!!! As soon as I can get pics off the camera, I'll post them up here! YAY!!!!! I AM SO GEEKED THAT I'M USING WORDS LIKE 'GEEKED'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<3 horseluver2435 and....RAINY!!!!<3


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

hahaha we didnt purposely do red white and blue ****.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratz! =d


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear journal
Deff time to start this up again. So much has changed. Rainy and I are still a team, just a lot has happened. For instance, we can't jump anymore, and we're not doing canter classes this summer. But we're still working on dressage and (OMG pirouettes look so fun! even though we're ages away from even coming close to trying that) we're thinking about doing a trail class or two, maybe even getting back into the halter circuit.

But for more present news:
Tonight we had lessons, really fun, did this weird little drill team thing. Rainy was...way too fast. But it was still fun. 
Xanadu Farms Drill Team has pleasant ring to it, doncha think?
We worked on cantering a bit- I still have no idea how to tell the difference between the wrong and right lead! It doesn't feel much different, and I can't tell from looking at her legs.  Oh well, just more to work on. Anyway, I should go.

you know it,
we're back,
better and
more bootlicious
than before,
rainy
and
shelby
<3


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

that drill team this was AWESOME!!!! and yeah she was flying as sonny took his sweet time lol.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear journal,
I was planning on riding tonight, but since it was -1 F with wind chill, we decided not to...
probably a good idea.  The horses were inside all day, since their blankets are being washed, so they were hyper and going nuts. Which was annoying. I discovered another of Ginger and Teodora (the new Appy mares which will happily be moving along to a rescue home on Saturday)'s redeeming qualities- neither of them will stand in crossties! Yay!  Not really. sigh. So I pulled Poco, (another cutie Appy, this one's a permanent fixture of Xanadu, though) who is living in the indoor arena until the two mares leave, out and put him in crossties, since I knew he'd stay, and then switched the mares out. Since they all had been in, and Poco had been allowed plenty of chance to frolic and play (lol), I decided that putting out pasturemates while I cleaned stalls would work best. It did indeed. Wiseman (a sorrel TWH) and Push (a tobiano TWH) had a LOT of fun goofing off. It was hilarious! They kept cantering around, and playfighting each other, trying to play halter tag, and doing little mini-rears, which looked hysterical.  Then Wiseman, feeling all tough and stallion-y, decided to 'challenge' Push to a game of halter tag, which led to Push picking up his front leg and striking at him, which made him look like an Andalusion.

All in all, a great night. 
Love,
Shelby and Rainy <3


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

it was a very goog night my dear!!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear journal,
Oh how I adore the winter season! 
...
Not really. It's freezing! And there's always the chance of lessons being canceled, which would drive me nuts since this coming lesson will be our last until after Christmas.  All of the horses are being blanketed, and I can't wait to see Rainy in hers, she looks so funny! She's just not the type of horse who seems to need a blanket- she thickens up so quickly, and loses it really fast too- and if we lived somewhere just a smidgen warmer, she could probably go without a blanket. But we don't. We live in Michigan, where Hell freezes over. 
sigh.
On the plus side, the show team Christmas party is this Friday, and I'm very excited for that. I have my presents for everyone (not telling, they come on here too!) and a present for Laura and Sarah. I'm so excited! Oh, and because I feel like all the people I mention is confusing, here is a list of everyone at the barn:
-Laura: the show team instructor, sister of Sarah, owns Rhett, Ivy, Mocha, and Rheno
-Sarah: instructor for the other lessons, sister of Laura, owns Dealer, Poco, and Sparky
-Carrie: helps instruct other lessons, friend of Sarah
-Cara: My BFF! On show team, shows Ivy, gaited
-Juliyana: My other BFF! lol. On show team, owns Sonny and ride non-gaited, is doing show jumping
-Megan: Another BFF!  On show team, owns Crimson Honor (!!!) and rides non-gaited, is doing dressage! (and will totally own!)
-Mackenzie: On show team, owns a Clydsdale that does not live at Xanadu, might be showing it, but for now is in between horses
-Emilie: On show team, rides Rhett, shows gaited
-Morgan: On show team, owns Zephyr, shows gaited
-Julianne: On show team, shares Poison with her sister, shows gaited
-Abby: On show team, shares Poison with Julianne, shows gaited
-Nicole: Non-show team, rides Rhett and Dealer in lessons, loves gaited
-Lily: Sarah's youngest daughter, shows Sparky
-Izzy: Sarah's oldest daughter, shows Poco
-Jenna: owns Wiseman, away at college

Horses:
-Rainy: owned by moi, shows, is a lesson horse (sorta...)
-Ivy: owned by Laura, shown by Cara and Laura, is a lessson horse
-Ellie: owned by Xanadu, W/T/C lesson horse
-Zephyr: owned by Morgan, shown by Morgan, is lesson horse
-Poco: owned by Sarah, shown by Izzy, is retired lesson horse
-Wiseman: owned by Jenna, shown occasionally by Laura
-Pusher: owned by Xanadu, will be shown by Laura
-Rhett: owned by Laura, shown by Emilie and Laura, lesson horse
-Dealer: owned by Sarah, shown by Sarah, lesson horse
-Poison: owned by Julianne and Abby, shown by J & A
-Indian: owned by random boarders whose names I don't recall, lesson horse
-Bubba: see above
-Sonny: owned and shown by Juliyana, lesson horse
-Crimson Honor: owned and shown by Megan, lesson horse

sorry for the overload of information! 
<3 
Shelby and Rainy


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

Im glad you got Rainy! Its sad that you can't jump but It'll work out for the better in the long run. Trust me.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

yaaay i get to be the first!!!! woop woop! haha sorry if im annoying you....


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Haha, cara...you're fine.
Thanks horse4life43. It's a tad annoying, but I'll deff be okay.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

good


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear journal,
Because of our orchestra's holiday concert, I was only out to the barn once this week, for lessons. But I'm probably going today, around 4. I'd like to work on trail stuff, cuz I'd love to do a trail class with Rainy this summer.  I feel like it's been forever since I've seen her, let alone riden, and it's driving me crazy!  The Xanadu Christmas party went well, everyone loved their presents, which is good. 
Love,
Rainy
and
Shelby


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear journal,
How much do I love my horse? SO FRIGGIN MUCH! 
Anyway. 
I did trail work- so much fun! I realized after setting up the course that Rainy has never backed up for more than three steps. Problem? Of course not! She was a little hesitent at first, since she doesn't like not being able to see, but after I reassured her that a gaping hole had not sprung from the ground behind her, she was fine.  We even managed a wall-length of collected canter. So much fun! Ah...it was good day. Lunged and then free lunged her after- trying to get her to canter (in the counter-clockwise direction) with the right leads on the ground, so I can (hopefully) be able to get that under saddle as well. 
Another great day at the barn.
Oh, and I totally made Rainy a FB page. My friends all think I'm crazy, but personally I think they're just upset that they didn't think of it first. 
Love,
Rainy
and
Shelby


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

^.....sure we will go with that...lol


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

you know you are.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

^no..not quite


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear journal,
What an epic Christmas!  I got a new saddle, with a girth, stirrup leathers and stirrups! Plus a new camera, which I can't wait to get to the barn and test both out. 
It's a Wintec 500 All Purpose saddle, so Laura will have to help me fit it to Rainy, but I'm so excited! 
Again, what an epic Christmas!
Love,
Rainy 
and 
Shelby


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear journal,
Great ride today!  Worked on cantering- though she was really hyper, the first round was great. Afterwards we free jumped her and Sonny, which was really fun, and she enjoyed blowing off all her pent-up energy. Still haven't gotten a hold of Laura, so I have no idea when I'll actually be able to use it. Still, I had a great time. Made a youtube video of all of us riding, which took forever, but it looks really cool.
Love,
Shelby
and 
Rainy


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear journal,
Here's the video I made! 




Check it out- it's so cool!
Until next time,
Shelby
and
Rainy


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear Journal, 
So...it's been a while. I hardly get to ride since December, since it's been so cold. Lessons this week went better than the have in a while- Rainy actually leg yielded (correct word? probably not...), and she did fine even when Honor was flipping a wingnut. I was proud of her. And proud of Megan. This girl is the greatest girl to be around. Even though Honor's stupidness has shaken her confidence to the core, she always bounces back. And I know she will this time too. She deserves a good horse, not one that's constantly acting up and scaring her. And what's worse is that she was scared of falling off before the lesson even started, and then he was a total dork and Laura had to ride. I hope he stops. I guess they're slowly taking him off Senior feed (probably a good idea, he's got the weight back, and now it seems like it's just making him hot), and they changed his bridle around too. I hope it helps.
As far as Rainy goes, however, nothing progressing or regressing. I just wish we had something firm to work on- other than slowing down and headset, we're just riding to excersize, it feels like. I'm getting to the point where I'd love to be out on trails, but it's barely warm enough to walk around in the indoor arena, let alone ride in the snow and ice. Sigh. Well, I guess my rant is over. 
Until next time,
Rainy and Shelby


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Shelby! That is the nicest thing someone has said about me in a long time, and it means a lot to me. You are a great person to be around too, it did shake me and now I'm starting to wonder if were a good match. It may have just been a bad day, but you really made me feel better, thank youu.

Megan


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

It's not a problem, dear, it's all true. I think you two are a good match, he just needs a little fine tuning. I'm sure by show season he'll be ready to go again. It might just be the excess food plus the cold weather making him all spunky.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Awww Shelby that was sooooo sweet! And i agree with it all! and you guys are great together! and as shelby said he will get back to normal soon!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, as soon as he kisses that sweet grain goodbye...""evil laugh"" and thanks again


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

hahah evil >


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear journal,
Well, tonight was certainly interesting. Cara and I lunged Rainy and...
Well, there's no words to describe it. She bucked a few times. And once she did this odd, leaping into the air thing...strangely enough, I'm not too concerned. She's just having fun, sadly. Her 'duties' as boss mare sort of allow her to be lazy, and acting up, for her, is fun.  Not for me! She'll get better in summer, when we work more- this is just the winter blues, I guess. Although all of horses seem to be getting that lately- no one wants to behave. We lunged Zephyr, the cutest giant TW gelding you could ever meet. He was an angel compared to Rainy, but he did mini-rear once or twice. Ah well. They'll all be back to normal soon. AH! And there's a new pony! He's an adorable little Shetland named Thunder!  SO CUTE!
Until next time, 
Shelby and Rainy


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

hahah buck a few times..... AND CHARGED AT CARA LIKE 3 TIMES!!!! AT LEAST!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

^haha oh cara!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

ITS TRUE! Ive got evidence!!! hahah it wasnt that bad lol


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear Journal,
Lessons went so much better than my own attempt at riding Saturday.  Not good, and we'll leave it at that. But lessons were very good. We cantered both directions, (much better counterclockwise, as usual) and cooled down bareback, which is always the perfect way to end riding. That, or going on trails, that is.  I can't wait for summer- showing, trails, and a not quite so hyper horse. She was drenched in sweat by the end though- I've finally made her breathe heavily- usually she's never out of breath, but today she was definitely getting excersize out of the lesson, not just goofing off.  I'm in such a good mood, it's great. 
Love,
Rainy and Shelby


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

trails...i miss them so much...


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I know your pain.  But spring is on it's way!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

me tooooo!!! but once its warm enough we still have to wait for all the trails to dry! blaaaaaaah!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, that's going to be the real pain.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Don't I know it!!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear Journal,
Yesterday I lunged Rainy. She did very good- I was exceptionally pleased. Didn't buck nor rear once. Was a little stubborn about continuing after we went back down from a canter to a walk, but she kept going.  Zephyr was a little more hyper. He was leaping all over the place. Anyway, it was a fun evening as usual.
Love, 
Rainy and Shelby


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear Journal,
Well, I've had a revelation. An epiphiny, if you will. I've realized that, even in a year or two, when I'm allowed to jump Rainy again, will we be ready? Here at HF, it's every dressage fanatics favorite saying:
Jumping is just dressage with speed bumps.
As much as I've been annoyed and irratated with this saying, I've come to find it's true. Anebel's post today really hit me. I need to be serious about the dressage basics before I even consider jumping. And so, here I go. About to dive into dressage. I'm going to turn into one of the fanatics- all of my horse friends (mostly gaited people) are going to be driven nuts. However, I find that it's necessary. Laura is constantly telling me how great Rainy could be in dressage. Well, maybe now's the time to see if it's true. I'm going to talk to her about it, and I've made a post for advice as well. It's going to be an adventure, I know. But it'll be a fun one. I have a feeling that it will help us in many aspects in the long run- not just jumping. More control of her canter, I'm hoping, and speed of her trot. Getting that headset in the walk as well as the trot and canter, and bending and flexing better as well. I'm so excited now. I used to hate dressage. Now I think I'm in love. 
In other news, I rode yesterday. She did so well! Towards the end she was a little rushy with her canter, but I think I've started to figure out the ideal workout for us.
1. Warmup walking lots and loose rein trotting- letting her get out all of the excess energy and being free to extend as she pleases- but no cantering.
2. Start really working. Collected, headset, walking, trotting. Circles and leg yielding too. 
3. Once she's good and ready to focus, canter. The second she rushes, we come back down. We attempt to do some canter circles, but the moment she starts doing barrel racing turns, we stop. (Laura said to lean to the outside to try to counter-act the barrel turns. It seems to work, so far.)
4. After getting a collected, head set, non rushing, correct lead canter both directions, we calm down. More trotting, walking with headset.
5. Now is when we put in ground poles, if wanted. Only trotting and walking over them, and only if she's being calm and good.
6. Cool down. (self explanatory)

Sounds good, no? This may change, depending on if advice from HF and Laura says to throw in other stuff for dressage.  I'm so excited now! I can't wait to get out to the barn.
Love,
Shelby
and 
Rainy


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Horray!!! hahah I won't be annoyed!! i think rainy looks good as a dressage horse!!
hheh gooood luck!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Thank you, Cara! I'm so excited about it!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Shelby you can talk alllll day about dressage with me  and good for you! That is very exiting!!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Haha, I might just take you up on that offer!  Thanks!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Dressage will do wonders!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Anytime Shelby!!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dear Journal,
Well, tonight was fun as usual, though Rainy was a little hyper. I rode during dinnertime, so I was expecting her to be cranky, but she did okay. Worked on counteracting her counterbending, and I've figured out she only does it (as far as I can tell, at least) while we're going counter clockwise. Clockwise seemed okay. Attempted to canter in the clockwise direction, as that's her worse cantering direction. She started out on the wrong lead, did a flying lead change, then continued. Our one problem with getting the right lead is her immediate response is to throw herself into it and push out with her hind legs. It propels her forward and we go really freakin fast. *shakes head*
But it was fun. And Cara hopped on at the end and walked and trotted for a bit.
Love,
Shelby and Rainy


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Rainy is now 5, and I'm 15. For my birthday, I got a brand spankin' new white show saddle pad [very soft & fluffy, I'm in love with it!] and a new halter/leadrope for shows. The halter is teal, light blue, hot pink, and brown, a weird combination that works quite nicely, actually. The leadrope is brown to match the halter. 

I've been working on getting Rainy to move off my legs, and it's going pretty well. She's much more responsive from her right side, so we're working on getting the left side just as responsive, but that just started, so not much improvement there. We switched her to a D-ring snaffle bit with a copper mouthpiece for dressage, but I've been riding in it every time I go out. Rainy enjoys having the copper mouth, but doesn't enjoy moving into contact with it or setting her head. Unfortunately, my instructor is not currently giving our group lessons [her sister, who teaches the non-show team lessons, is instead], so I don't have the normal help I would when working with a new bit. Hm. What else?

Oh yes. Cantering. Her transitions to canter are still super sloppy and need a lot more work, but with how awkward Rainy is at a canter, I'm not super comfortable doing loads of canter work- I've actually decided to hold off on cantering until after the August 21st show. Her right lead is improving slightly, [she's picking it up more like 20/80 now then 10/90 like before] but still needs a lot more work. Left lead she has no problem with, and I'm actually surprised at how nice it can be at times. As a whole, though, cantering still needs massive amounts of work before we can show in canter classes. Though kind of disappointing, I'd rather work extra hard, and a little bit longer to get a very nice canter than rush us into a class we're not prepared for.

Some goals of mine.
1. Work hard in the snaffle bit, and hopefully be able to ride my huntseat classes in it at the August show. [If this doesn't go as planned, then I definitely expect to be showing in it the 2010 show season]
2. Start to gain control of Rainy's canter striding [by 2011].
3. Have firm control of Rainy's striding by the middle of the 2011 show season.
4. Compete in canter classes and Training level dressage by the end of the 2011 show season.
5. If all this goes according to plan, begin private jumping lessons in the fall/winter of 2011.
6. If 1-5 go according to plan, and Rainy and I are prepared, compete in a 1'6 ft. two fence jumping class at the 3rd or 4th show of the 2012 show season.

For everyone who knows Rainy & I in real life, let me know if you think these are reasonable, or if you think I'm barking mad.  Everyone else can comment too, but I think those who really know me will have the best judgement.

Thanks!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> , I'd rather work extra hard, and a little bit longer to get a very nice canter than rush us into a class we're not prepared for.
> 
> Some goals of mine.
> 1. Work hard in the snaffle bit, and hopefully be able to ride my huntseat classes in it at the August show. [If this doesn't go as planned, then I definitely expect to be showing in it the 2010 show season]
> ...


Just thought i'd pop in  The not rushing into classes and making her canter nice made me smile. Just that you are going to work hard, it will pay off. And you will be ready by the end of next show season. I can feel it. As for number 6 of your goals. Im sure that would work. Get a good 6 months to a year before going into jumping classes. They are harder than they look  Im going to be so frickin tried after CMHA though..sry back to you. Your goals are VERY practical. Remember if you need any help....im always here  ily!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Woot for practical goals!  Thanks for the advice/ear! I will definitely be going to you a lot once we begin jumping.

As for things tonight, since I completly left that out-
Went to the barn around 4 and helped Cara get chores done. That took about an hour, but it was fun, so whatever.  
Got Rainy out and groomed and tacked up, etc. Lunged both ways for about 15 minutes, then headed to the outdoor arena [remembering to grab a noseband, since Rainy's quote lesson unquote bridle is a mash up of two bridles] and had a fantastic ride. Her trot was medium pace and consistant, and though her headset wasn't super improved, it was slightly! And she was listening well. We ran through our dressage test [Intro Test A] once, and it was perhaps the best we've done it in a long while. I'm really excited and hopeful for the show!
Then I had offered to ride my friend's horse while she was on vacation- a big black Tenessee Walking gelding named Zephyr. He's a cutie! But super lazy, understandably so though, as his owner Morgan hasn't been able to ride since June due to a back injury. We did some walking and some gaiting [with me desperately trying to stay in the gaited position and identify what gait we were doing (FAIL)], then he wanted to canter, but I was told not to let him, so we just finished up. I decided to cool off on trails, so I walked through the indoor arena and discovered he hates the gate that leads out to trails. After many attempts, I got him to go through it. I don't know what was making him freak out so badly, but Morgan said he just does that, so I guess it was good to make him go through it. Anyway, I hosed him off after since he was all sweaty from going through the gate, and realized I had been at the barn for 3 hours. 

Ah well.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Our lesson today was HOT. Well, more humid than hot, but you get the idea. It went okay. Still not getting quite the headset I'd like, so I'm looking into a martingale. Found one that I like on ebay for $40, but we'll see. Rainy was also counterbending really badly during the lesson, which annoyed me because Monday she was straight nearly the entire time. So that drove me nuts. Afterwards we did a little bareback work, cantered bareback for a wall, which was interesting.  
Then we switched and rode a different horse bareback, so I was on Apachie, a 13.2 hh Hackney Pony cross. He's so little! And cute! Anyway, his trot is fantastic to sit, it was great! Juliyana rode Rainy, and she looked a little nervous, but she did fine.  Our instructor [as previously stated] is pregnant, so her sister Sarah [the other instructor] was teaching and her daughter was riding with us. I think her daughter is... actually, I don't know her age. She's younger than all of us, though. So younger than... 13. But older than like 8. That's a terrible estimate. Anyway, she was riding with us, and while she's been riding since she was tiny, she's still a little unstable and needs to be with her school [almost]pony longer before she takes on a real challenge. Does that make sense?
But my point was, I was a little scared that she would ask to ride Rainy when we were about to switch. Her mom and I talk a lot, and I know she's asked to ride Rainy in lessons before and hasn't been allowed to, which I wholeheartedly agree with. I know she wouldn't have been able to ride her, with her mom as instructor, but I was nervous that she would ask. So I was very relieved when Juliyana offered to ride Rainy. She can handle her.  

^ That probably didn't make sense. 
To sum up, I didn't want the younger girl to ask & be told no, she couldn't ride Rainy.

I'm gonna stop typing now.
<3 Rainy & Shelby <3


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Ahh. It was a good ride on rainy though. I agree that izzy couldnt handle her. Very different than poco/sonny. I was a tad nervous riding her bareback, yet it ended in sweet success! muhahah.  But, she was counterbending? huh didnt really notice, then again i was a wee bit focused on my poneh!  But you could just use the martingale at the barn ya know


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Juliyana- Haha, I could tell! But you guys did fine. Yeah, she tends to counterbending when going counter-clockwise, to the outside. And I can't use that martingale, it's too large. I've tried before. :/ It's okay though, I don't mind getting a martingale. Any excuse to shop, right?  Once I'm done with it, I can either sell it to Sarah & Laura or take it to tack swap, or even keep it. You never know when you're going to need something.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> = You never know when you're going to need something.


 You make a point there. lol.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Haha, yep. That's why I'll be keeping my Kimberwicke after Rainy doesn't need it anymore, and why I'll keep her bridle after I get a bigger horse, and my Wintec after I get a dressage saddle...etc.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Something else I forgot to write about. I've seriously been considering asking the barn owners, who are also my instructors, to move Rainy to a gelding field, preferably the first field. Simply put, she's never going to get along with the other mares, nor will she stop trying to dominate [read as 'beat up'] the new boss mare. And I'm sick of finding swollen marks on my horse. 
Anyway, my fantastic idea was to put the gelding she might have a problem with in the back field, where he used to be [Poco], put Honor, who she used to live with in the first field, and stick Rainy in there with them. I don't think there would be a ton of problems after that, but this idea probably won't go over too well with...anyone.  Anyway, we'll have to see, I guess.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Just got back from doing chores-it's cooled down a little bit, but not enough for me! 
Anyway, chores went well, and my instructor agreed with the martingale I found on ebay- now to convince the parents. 
Blaze, a quarter horse mare that just came to the barn, was being ridden by her owners. She's technically owned by the mother, but her two daughters ride her, they're 8 and 5. :/ Kind of young, in my opinion, to have a horse, but to each their own, I guess. The daughters are really sweet and eager, but that doesn't replace experience and know-how. Already the 5 year old has fallen off the mare, and they've had to be reminded to wear helmets when they ride. So, really, not exactly the people I'd want to be owning a horse right now. She's also partially owned [like 20% or something] by their friend [C], who's also a friend of Sarah, our co-barn owner. She has more horse experience than they do, so she helps them out and everything. 

The thing that bugged me tonight is that the friend, C, doesn't really help with some of the things that seem like common sense. Case in point, the ground poles & cavalettis. They had them out tonight, three ground poles and two cavalettis [just 8 inches]. C let them set the poles & cavalettis up, and instead of checking them over, or telling them how to space them out, she just let them do whatever. Then they kept getting upset whenever Blaze stumbled or tripped or hit one. C didn't say anything. So I stepped in, asked if they wanted me to show them how to set them up so Blaze could step over them better, and when they said yes, showed them how. Now obviously they aren't going to remember, so I hoped that C would listen and realize that she needed to step in.
I'm not sure if she gets it or not. :/ Other things, like the shanks they ride her in, kind of bother me- not that I'm against shanks at all, they have their time and place- because Sarah's mentioned a few times that it's too large for her [length wise] and because I've noticed how hard they jerk on her mouth. And if their mare is anything like my own [from what I can tell, she is] eventually something bad could happen.

ERGH! I'm thinking, the next time I see them out, I could tell them I'd be happy to help whenever I see them out, but I don't know... 
Oh, the joys of a boarding stable.
<3 Shelby


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Something else I forgot to write about. I've seriously been considering asking the barn owners, who are also my instructors, to move Rainy to a gelding field, preferably the first field. Simply put, she's never going to get along with the other mares, nor will she stop trying to dominate [read as 'beat up'] the new boss mare. And I'm sick of finding swollen marks on my horse.
> Anyway, my fantastic idea was to put the gelding she might have a problem with in the back field, where he used to be [Poco], put Honor, who she used to live with in the first field, and stick Rainy in there with them. I don't think there would be a ton of problems after that, but this idea probably won't go over too well with...anyone.  Anyway, we'll have to see, I guess.


As long as Sonny doesnt get any cuts or more little nicks, well, i still dont think its the greatest idea. But you have to realize it will get better. Rainy just needs to find her place in the rankings now that blaze is here. But they wont move honor i dont think cause they moved him to the back field for a reason. And IMO he is doing really well there. But its not my desicion, i just dont think its a very smart idea.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

She's not going to though. Laura put it this way- for so long the only way for her to survive was to be the boss, so she likes to keep it that way. I really don't think she's going to settle down.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> She's not going to though. Laura put it this way- for so long the only way for her to survive was to be the boss, so she likes to keep it that way. I really don't think she's going to settle down.


 I still dont like the idea.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I know you don't.


----------

